# Openssl re-negotiation issue

## redgsturbo

I have a few sites that require client certs for certain areas.  Running openssl 1.0.0.c, apache 2.2.16-r1.  Getting the following well documented error

```
Re-negotiation handshake failed: Not accepted by client!?
```

Tried using firefox, safari, chrome... same result all the time.  Shouldn't 1.0.0.c not have this issue?  What am I doing wrong?

----------

## jpf

I've had recent problems with apache/openssl.

though it's a long shot I found that downgrading gcc to 4.4.5 fixed compilation issues that caused the versions of apache & openssl that you mentioned to not work.

(add =sys-devel/gcc-4.5.1-r1 to /etc/portage/package.mask and re-emerge gcc)

----------

## redgsturbo

 *jpf wrote:*   

> I've had recent problems with apache/openssl.
> 
> though it's a long shot I found that downgrading gcc to 4.4.5 fixed compilation issues that caused the versions of apache & openssl that you mentioned to not work.
> 
> (add =sys-devel/gcc-4.5.1-r1 to /etc/portage/package.mask and re-emerge gcc)

 

Did you not get them to compile, or did they compile fine and then not run properly?

----------

## jpf

they compile fine, no errors - it just didn't work when negotiating a secure connection.

----------

## redgsturbo

Recompiled with gcc-4.4.4-r2 (latest stable) and issue remains  :Sad: 

----------

